# Have you or do you plan on purchasing an extended warranty for your Eos?



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

My Eos' warranty runs out at the end of January, so I thought I'd see what folks thought about extended warranties in general and various optional providers. This should be fairly timely to our members, as the '07 and '08 MY original warranties started running out last fall. Specific questions:


Have you or do you plan on extending your warranty coverage? 
Did you choose to go with the VW offereing (actually a third party warranty they resell), or did you go with another Option?
If you chose the VW option, what level did you choose? (Powertrain, Silver, Gold, Gold Plus or Platinum.)
If another option, which company did you select? Warranty Direct is the only one I have discovered. Do you know of others?
How Much did it cost you for how many additional miles and years?
What deductable level do you have?
What has been your experience so far? Are you glad you purchased it, or do you regret the major $ you laid out?

Answer any of these that you can and for which you are comfortable providing information. Thanks!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm considering it, something I normally don't do, but the Eos is complex. 

I better get on it, my warranty expires next month. 

Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

I have an extended warranty, but the dealer has indicated that very few are worth anything (mine came with it, as it was second hand and the original owner transferred it to me) when dealing with convertibles. 

I am currently debating whether or not to get rid of my Eos before the warranty runs out, as even simple fixes are quite costly with the roof.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Tempis Fugit!*



just4fun said:


> I'm considering it, something I normally don't do, but the Eos is complex.
> 
> I better get on it, my warranty expires next month.
> 
> Kevin


 Kevin - I think our cars are twins - Candy White/Moonrock Grey Luxes with DSG - that came off the assembly line about the same time. (Mine was assembled 12/6 or 12/7/06) 

Given the apparent fragility of the AC systems on the Eos and the complexity of mechancial and electrical components in the roof, which the VW-sold warranty covers, I think it is a valuable insurance policy. I hope to keep my Eos another 6 years, which is the maximun term available, I believe. I have


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

I bought mine "Certified Pre-Loved". I had the remainder of the original warranty and the warranty extension that comes with the certified status. In addition, I argued in an extended 7 Year, 90,000 Miles warranty that covers basically EVERYTHING (roof, ac, electrical, engine, tranny, suspension, etc). I don't have a care in the world for the next six and a half years or 63,000 Miles! Thats a LOT of piece of mind and worry-free driving in a very tech-infested car! I say go for an extension!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

PaulZooms said:


> Kevin - I think our cars are twins - Candy White/Moonrock Grey Luxes with DSG - that came off the assembly line about the same time. (Mine was assembled 12/6 or 12/7/06)
> 
> Given the apparent fragility of the AC systems on the Eos and the complexity of mechancial and electrical components in the roof, which the VW-sold warranty covers, I think it is a valuable insurance policy. I hope to keep my Eos another 6 years, which is the maximun term available, I believe. I have


----------



## Apple1 (Oct 12, 2010)

2008 EOS puchase: October 20th 2010 
Mileage at purchase: 24,950 
Volkswagen Certified 
Warranty: purchased Platinum from VW 
Coverage: 5 years or 85,000 
Cost: $2000.00 
Peace of mind: Priceless!!!


----------



## ktgirlNtn (Jul 23, 2010)

*Great info*



Apple1 said:


> 2008 EOS puchase: October 20th 2010
> Mileage at purchase: 24,950
> Volkswagen Certified
> Warranty: purchased Platinum from VW
> ...


 Thanks y'all for contributing, great info. still debating trading back to pragmatic Honda.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Finally did it*

Bought the warranty yesterday. Got an additional 6 years and 60K miles. Should be plenty since I am under 33K miles at 4 years. Got an additional $200 off as a "New Year's discount" for a final price of $2,511. 

I hope to keep the car for the entire time - I got a very good one. Now I don't have to worry as much about unbearable repair bills. Worth it for the peace of mind if nothing else, and a lot cheaper tha buying a new one!


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm visiting from the Transporter/Eurovan forum - just checking out other VW cars. First of all, I completely agree with all of you that getting an extended warranty for the Eos is the only way to go - repairs are insanely expensive and far too frequent. ( I had this conversation at a dealership recently)

Just a thought though (and this applies across the VW product line): 

Everyone's focus (everyone that knows VW's) is - oddly - always getting an extended warranty. This means that everyone knows that the long term quality is awful - in general - for VW's. This means that nobody has any faith in VW quality obviously. If VW marketing reads many of these forums (which I've heard they do to an extent)...and VW knows their quality image in the US is pathetic (Consumer Reports confirms what everyone already knows)...and VW is planning on selling a million VW's/Audis by 2018 (not a chance with poor quality)...

..why doesn't VW put up or shut up and pull a Hyundai and just sell every car with a 100K warranty and get it over with? People know VW's are maintenance hogs. With this the case - and VW having an average warranty - why would I buy one if I were a competitive shopper? With no incentive to try a VW, an average warranty, seemingly never-ending quality issues, and VW's implied lack of confidence in their own vehicles (perception is reality), would someone tell me exactly what their "plan" is to push them up to one million VW's and Audi's sold in the US? Any dope can see that it's not going to happen. I don't get it...opcorn:


----------



## slitko (Mar 26, 2007)

I got extended warranty on mine so all up 6 years warranty. 

Thats how long I am planning to keep the car before I upgrade 

Cost around $1300 AUD


----------



## MrGadget (Mar 20, 2011)

Just joined as I purchased mine several weeks ago, and I always join the forums for my toys  and to learn and share info. Got a lot of reading/searching to do. 

So is it better to get the extended warranty from a local dealer or is there a website for VW that you can look at/ compare at? 

I just sold my Toyota and had an extended warranty that I purchased online from a dealer in another state, saved about 1K off of the price; and since I sold the car to CARMAX, I just received a check from Toyota for a $200 refund. The warranty was for 72 months/100K and the car was only 52 months old and had 75K miles. Since the warranty was used only once for about $700 in repairs about 6 months ago, I consider it was good investment.  The warranty cost ~$600 originally.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Warranty Options*

Was it Jerry from Midwest Toyota who sold you your extended Toyota warranty by any chance? 
My wife drives a Rav4 and we will probably get one from him this summer when it turns 3. He is acclaimed to be the cheapest by far in another forum I frequent, Rav4World. 

Unfortunately, there is not anyone I know of like him for VW's. There are companies that sell third party warranties - http://www.warrantydirect.com/ for one. If you run their "quote me" software on their web site during business hours, your phone might be ringing before you finish if you give them a valid #. In the end, their deal was not as good as the VW one - _before _ I haggled with the dealer a bit. I bought at my local dealer because I have a good relationship with them. I've bought everything for my Eos but gas and a very few quarts of oil from them (knock wood). They even beat Discount Tire when I got what I thought was a Courtesy quote from them (after a bit of haggling, but they were competitive from the git go).


----------



## MrGadget (Mar 20, 2011)

Sure was, extremely simple transaction, bought it right before the end of the warranty also, and as I described, well worth it. I had a 2006 RAV4 Sport with the V6 and 4WD. Loved the trucklet, but got an itch for a convertible. 

I've loved being a member of Rav4World! 
I got a lot of info and group buys participating in the forums.


----------

